# Pdx Squatting



## japanarchist (Dec 21, 2015)

So I'm in Portland and I'm about to get back into squatting after being housed up for a bit. Just out of curiosity, I'm wondering if anyone else here is doing the same? Or if you've squatted here before what were your experiences like? I've only met a few squatters here and most of the radical folks that i know aren't really interested in doing it.

I'm also down to meet and potentially team up with folks if you're interested. Fuck sleeping out on the cold rainy streets when there's empty houses ripe for the taking.


----------



## paxbagelhead (Dec 21, 2015)

all I can say is be careful of all the tweakers out there...had a bad experience but it's an adult disneyland otherwise. There's always something good going on


----------



## japanarchist (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah I hear you, I've seen a few places that were totally trashed and had dirty needles scattered around.


----------



## ant I human (Jan 28, 2016)

japanarchist said:


> Yeah I hear you, I've seen a few places that were totally trashed and had dirty needles scattered around.


----------



## ant I human (Jan 28, 2016)

Getting into pdx today kinda stranded looking for anything even just a meet up would be sweet


----------



## Deleted member 15273 (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm in pdx doing the same shit. Hit me up


----------

